# Eigene Erfahrung mit China-Hybrid-Wasserkühler für 1080ti



## Omar4ever (7. Mai 2019)

*Eigene Erfahrung mit China-Hybrid-Wasserkühler für 1080ti*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich dachte, das könnte den ein oder anderen hier interessieren...

Ich bin über dieses Test-Video auf einen günstigen Hybrid-Wasserkühler für meine 1080ti gestoßen.:
*Cool as Ice. - ID-Cooling Frostflow 120VGA + Zotac GeForce 1080 Ti*

YouTube 

Das ganze ist wie gesagt ein geschlossener *Hybrid*-Kühler, also keine reine Wasserkühlung.
Wieso Hybrid?
Die GPU wird zwar ganz normal wassergekühlt (geschlossener Kreislauf mit kompaktem Radiator an dem ein 120er Lüfter hängt), aber neben dem Kühleraufsatz auf der GPU ist ein Lüfter der den Rest der Karte kühlt (also die Speicherchips, Kondensatoren usw.).

Ich hab war am Anfang etwas skeptisch, muss aber jetzt nach ca. 2 Monaten im Einsatz sagen, dass der Kauf sich unter dem Strich gelohnt hat.

Pro:
- nur rund 50€ bei Aliex*ress (genau 47,28€).
- Das ganze ist deutlich leiser und kompakter (flacher) als der Original-Kühler
- Die GPU wird in meinem Fall trotz Übertaktung beim Zocken nur maximal 65-69°C heiss (im Idle Zustand sogar nur 23°C, also quasi Zimmertemperatur)
 => der Originalkühler meiner Aorus 1080ti belegte 3 Slots im Gehäuse mit 3 Lüftern, war hörbar lauter (ca. 40DB, bei Übertaktung eher noch lauter) und lag zudem im Gamingbetrieb (übertaktet) bei über 80-85°C (ohne Übertaktung ca. 71-72°C)..


Contra:
- Die Schläuche fühlen sich an wie eine Gartenschlauch und sind nicht mit einem Mesh-Überzug geschützt. Sieht halt etwas billiger aus und fühlt sich komisch an, aber das fällt nach der Montage nicht mehr auf...
- Der Neben-Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte kann nicht gesteuert werden, und wird durch ein SATA-Stromkabel (!) versorgt.
- Die Zirkulation lässt sich zwar manuell regulieren, aber leider nicht temperaturgesteuert. Das ist aber weniger dramatisch, wenn man die einfach statisch lässt.
- Garantiefälle mit China abzuwickeln ist halt ein Risiko, dass man eingehen muss. Mein Kühler läuft zum Glück ohne Probleme.


Neutral:
- Man brauch natürlich Platz den Radiator unterzubringen.

Empfehlung:
- Andere (namhafte) Wärmeleitpaste bei der Montage verwenden (da ist zwar eine dabei, aber die ist halt 0815).


Alternative:
Es gibt das Ding auch ne Nummer größer (größerer Radiator mit zwei Lüftern und mehr Kühlleistung):
*ID-COOLING FROSTFLOW 240VGA (GPU TEMP DROP 45%!!)*

YouTube

Da ich aber bereits einen geschlossenen Wasserkühler mit großem Radiator an der CPU habe, entschied ich mich für den kleineren Hybrid-Wasserkühler.
Ich hatte einfach ein Platzproblem die Radiatoren unterzubringen.
Das Mehr an Kühlleistung lohnt sich, wenn man übertakten möchte (wer nicht übertaktet, hat hier keine großen Vorteile außer Lautstärke und Abmessungen). Man hat einfach mehr Spielraum.
Wenn man Platz hat, würde ich aber die größere Variante 240VGA  empfehlen, weil hier die Kühlleistung noch besser ist.


Gruß
Omar


----------

